# Disney Visitors get in free on Birthday 2009



## krissydee (Sep 18, 2008)

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/orl-disney-free-tickets-birthday-091808,0,1881178.story

2009 promotion is a free ticket on your B'day!


----------



## vacationlover2 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bogus!!!!!!


----------



## Debbyd57 (Sep 18, 2008)

What a great deal!!!!! :whoopie:   WDW is my favorite place to vacation .  Unfortunately my birthday is on a Tuesday and DD will be in college so I am sure they won't let her out to go to WDW!!:annoyed:   Debby


----------



## gmarine (Sep 18, 2008)

Its a good deal if your only going to be there for that day, otherwise it doesnt save much money. To deduct one day from a hopper pass saves only a few dollars.


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 18, 2008)

I just received an e-mail from DVC about this offer.  We always get annual passes and if you do have an annual pass or multi-day ticket you can receive a gift card in the amount of a Magic Your Way one day base ticket or some type of a fast pass good for all day.  

Works for me because we are usually there on my birthday.


----------



## Nancy (Sep 18, 2008)

*Disney's website*

It's on Disney's website.

Nancy


----------



## Talent312 (Sep 18, 2008)

Nancy said:


> It's on Disney's website.



See:  http://tinyurl.com/3zjqno ... the gateway portal for the offer.


----------



## schiff1997 (Sep 18, 2008)

Bonus for me, always celebrate my birthday in Orlando during our yearly holiday.


----------



## littlestar (Sep 20, 2008)

That is neat. With all the bad news this week, this was nice to hear.


----------



## joestein (Sep 21, 2008)

..........


----------



## rsackett (Sep 21, 2008)

sandcastles said:


> I just received an e-mail from DVC about this offer.  We always get annual passes and if you do have an annual pass or multi-day ticket you can receive a gift card in the amount of a Magic Your Way one day base ticket or some type of a fast pass good for all day.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Was this info in your e-mail?   My e-mail said nothing about this.
> ...


----------



## sandcastles (Sep 21, 2008)

My e-mail came from DVC titled "What will you celebrate with Disney".  There is a link that says Find out how.  Click on it and you come to a page that has Disneyland or Disneyworld.  It's telling you about the birthday deal and then it says something about you have other choices if you already have an annual pass or multiday ticket.  It takes you to a FAQ site and there it explains that you can get a gift card equal to the price of a Magic Your Way one day base ticket.  This has to be used on your birthday only.  I don't know how the Fast Pass would work.  I would imagine it is for the birthday person only.  Wouldn't be much fun for the rest of your party.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 21, 2008)

I would take the gift card!  That would be nice.  Much better than a one day ticket for us.

Ray


----------



## Sea Six (Sep 23, 2008)

This is what we got (we are Pass holders):

A Disney Birthday Present For Every Passholder!   
Since birthdays are the one celebration we all share, let's start with a magical birthday present. On your birthday in 2009, you can receive free admission to one of the Theme Parks of the Walt Disney World Resort. Or if you use your Pass for admission on your birthday, you can choose one of the following treats: 

  A special birthday FASTPASS® ticket† for certain attractions at the Theme Park you visit on your birthday; or

 A Birthday Fun Card in an amount equal to the price of a 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket* for you to use on your birthday for merchandise, recreation or fun activities at select participating locations at the Walt Disney World Resort; or

 A 1-Day Magic Your Way Base Ticket for you to use any time until your next birthday.


----------



## iluvwdw (Sep 26, 2008)

Since many people book WDW vacations as a PACKAGE, this Gift Card also applies to anyone who already has a ticket of any kind.  But I am pretty sure the Gift Card is ONLY good on the day of your birthday ONLY.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 26, 2008)

iluvwdw said:


> Since many people book WDW vacations as a PACKAGE, this Gift Card also applies to anyone who already has a ticket of any kind.  But I am pretty sure the Gift Card is ONLY good on the day of your birthday ONLY.


This is also the way I understand it.


----------



## Mel (Sep 30, 2008)

Yes, the girf card is only good ON your birthday, and only at select vendors - can't use it for food, drinks or other gift cards.  For some, that means you can't just use it on the stuff you were going to buy anyway.

For those that go every year, it might make more sense to take the Base ticket to use sometime in the following year, and then pay to upgrade it to something better, in effect getting a $75 discount on your next ticket.


----------



## Carl D (Sep 30, 2008)

Mel said:


> For those that go every year, it might make more sense to take the Base ticket to use sometime in the following year, and then pay to upgrade it to something better, in effect getting a $75 discount on your next ticket.


True.. IF Disney will allow it. I would imagine they see that coming, but we shall see.


----------



## rsackett (Sep 30, 2008)

Mel said:


> ...For those that go every year, it might make more sense to take the Base ticket to use sometime in the following year, and then pay to upgrade it to something better, in effect getting a $75 discount on your next ticket.




I would guess that Disney will give you free addmission, not a free ticket.


----------

